# COBB'd GTR vs 430 Scuderia ?



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Off to Switzerland/Italy next week with a mate who has just bought a Scuderia today. Anyone pitched a Cobb'd GTR (with custom tune and y-pipe) against a Scuderia before on road or track ? In particular, what's the straight line difference. It would be great to beat a car that cost 3 times as much but I reckon it will be clsoe as the scud is a lot lighter !!?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

A friend on here was telling me about an encounter he had with one of these and there was nothing in it really he said. He has a Y pipe and custom Cobb tune.

Will leave it to him to post any more details


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Had a few laps against a 430 Scud at Spa last year. Not much in it except he could keep going when I had to pit to cool down the tranny.... 
I out accelerated and braked him, but his light weight meant he could turn in faster and sharper into the corners. I was always struggling to use the same racing line as him on the tighter bends.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd hazard a guess that the GT-R will pull away up to 60 & maybe even 100, at which point physics take over & the lighter Scud would come back. IN the twisties it would be tougher to cal as the GT-R should have better traction but the Scud will turn better & probably faster.

Let us know how you get on but i'd be 99.9% sure you'll not be shown up.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Depends on the Scud driver's confidence, if he's anything shy of 100% then its the GTR's race through the bends, should be with him on the straights upto decent speed before he starts to find the legs and gearing to claw you back in....


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Charlie, I think that was a friend of my brother-in-law (bearded guy called Simon). I have done loads of track days with him. Was it black with gold magnesium wheels ? He mentioned he had a go with a GTR last yr and he mentioned the tranny opil probs - I guess that was you ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

It was black but I cant remember the wheels or the nationality!

I do remember the awesome sound it made though.

(And no beard was seen!)


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

If you encountered the guy I know at Spa, his Scud has a Tubi exhaust (hence the outrageous noise) and it is re-mapped so probably another 40 odd bhp over standard.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

The Power Board
1:15.1 – Ariel Atom 500
1:16.8 – Bugatti Veyron SS
1:17.1 – Gumpert Apollo
1:17.3 – Ascari A10
1:17.6 – Koenigsegg CCX (with Top Gear Wing)
1:17.7 – Noble M600 (cold)
1:17.8 – Pagani Zonda Roadster F Clubsport
1:17.9 – Caterham Seven R500 (cold tyres)
1:18.3 – Bugatti Veyron
1:18.4 – Pagani Zonda F
1:18.9 – Maserati MC12
1:19.0 – Lamborghini Murciélago LP670-4 SuperVeloce
1:19.0 – Enzo Ferrari
1:19.1 – Ferrari 458 Italia
1:19.5 – Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4
1:19.5 – Porsche 997 GT2
1:19.5 – Ariel Atom 2 300
*1:19.7 – Nissan GT-R
1:19.7 – Ferrari 430 Scuderia*
1:19.8 – Lamborghini Murciélago LP640


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Ben, when are you getting the GTC/SVM spec 900R on the board?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

robsm said:


> Ben, when are you getting the GTC/SVM spec 900R on the board?



TG don't tend to like / feature modified cars sadly. I guess we could organise a day there ourselves one time

I went there with Mclaren in 2008, Chris Goodwin did a 1.19 in my JDM way before aired on TG.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I ran against one at a test track and it was no contest, my Cobb'd GT-R was definitely faster on the straights.

On a track it would be closer, but still the GT-R would be faster in the same hands as the Top Gear lap time shows.

But just like the GT3 RS, the Scud can stay out there all day, whereas the GT-R can't.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Even with a transmission cooler?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Even with a transmission cooler?


Brakes and tyres will generally overheat shortly after the transmission on a track driven GT-R.
No getting away from the fact they are a very heavy car for the track.

But for the few laps they go out for, nothing else will match them.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Strange, pretty sure EVO magazine show the Scuderia as about 2 seconds quicker than the GTR around Bedford, unless I misread it. David - was it even quicker above 100 ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Big difference between a Cobb'd GT-R and a standard one...

Mine was quicker at all speeds in a straight line, but I imagine tighter corners would favour the lighter Ferrari (which is on P-Zero Corsas).

Don't forget the GT-R is very slippery even if it has a larger frontal area. Weight means much less as speeds get higher and acceleration drops off.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

I was on a stage1 map when I came across a bloke in a 430scud for a good drag at various speeds for about 10 miles. I had the girlfriend and her sister in the car and even at approx 550bhp & 550lb/ft he couldnt get past even when I moved in for him (unless of course he had more in the tank and didnt want to rain on my parade). From what I could tell he gave it a good crack, must have wondered why he couldnt get past a Nissan with a 10yr old grinning and waving at him through the back window. What stands out in my mind is I couldnt even hear my Ypipe when we were side by side the fezza's howl was so glorious I think I may have peed a little.

Now I'm up approx 50bhp & 50lb/ft I'd say it would be no contest in a straight line right up to the point you're bouncing off the limiter in 6th.

Around the track, like the chaps said above it depends on how skilled your mate is and whether it's dry or not. If I was racing for money I'd take the custom mapped R35 any day. He'll need to be a much better driver than you to get away in the dry but I'd imagine if he's behind you he should be able to keep up depending on the track and how long the straights are but saying that the standard 430's I've seen on track looked like they were parked up. If you're behind him I'd imagine you'll be able to focus more on your lines and braking zones without having to use 100% of the power to keep up off the twisties.


----------

